

Ice-Nine - shkesar
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice-nine

======
dmamills
Love that book.

“Tiger got to hunt, bird got to fly;

Man got to sit and wonder 'why, why, why?'

Tiger got to sleep, bird got to land;

Man got to tell himself he understand.”

